# Attention Ohio Deer Hunters!



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

If you gun hunt deer in Ohio or plan to next year (2013) then we need your help.

Now is the time to contact the ODNR and urge them to put the Buckeye Firearms Association's pistol caliber rifle proposal on the topic boards for the next open house meetings in March.

The proposal is simple: any cartridge currently legal to hunt with in a handgun, would be legal in a rifle. We do not want a confusing list of "rifle only" cartridges. We are not asking for any changes to the current legal handgun cartridges and we are not asking for any special season.

Email using the form here:
http://ohiodnr.com/tabid/10750/default.aspx (link fixed)
Select "Wildlife - Fishing & Hunting" from the topic menu.

-Or-

[email protected]

-Or-

Call 614-265-6300
1-800-WILDLIFE (1-800-945-3543)

-Or-

US Postage

Division of Wildlife State Headquarters
Attention Open House Meeting Submittal
2045 Morse Rd., Bldg. G
Columbus, Ohio 43229-6693

Suggested text:
_I am requesting that you place the Buckeye Firearms Proposal to use pistol caliber rifles (straight-walled cartridges) on the topic boards for the next open house meetings in March 2013. _


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Done

I support it if for nothing else it gives youth hunters a viable low recoil gun to hunt with.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Done
> 
> I support it if for nothing else it gives youth hunters a viable low recoil gun to hunt with.


Done
+1..... that is a great point!!!!! for the youth hunters another good option for them and maybe even for the deer, for a good clean kill

the first link didn't work


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What are the legal handgun hunting cartridges? Excuse my ignorance..


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

357 mag and larger


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Could not get the link or email to work on my phone. I did post to their Facebook page, and plan to call them this afternoon.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry about the broken link guys. It got abbreviated somewhere. It's fixed now.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> What are the legal handgun hunting cartridges? Excuse my ignorance..


Here is a list of some of the legal and illegal cartridges: http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/publicfiles/Legal-Deer-Cartridges.pdf

The link also explains how you determine if a cartridge that does not appear on the list is legal or illegal.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there no case length restriction in the regulations now for allowable handgun cartridges?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

No case length restriction Lundy. Only restriction is .357 or larger diameter, and straight walled (not necked) cartridges. Some not so obvious options are the 45-70, 444 Marlin, Etc.

Tapered cases are legal, but not necked cases.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Is there no case length restriction in the regulations now for allowable handgun cartridges?


No. The Michigan and Indiana legislation included limits but the Buckeye Firearms proposal to the ODNR does not. We want to include every cartridge that meets the existing criteria without changing anything. If it's legal in a handgun now then it would be legal in a rifle tomorrow. This was intentional so that cartridges like the .45-70 do not get excluded.

As an example: A modern hot loaded .45-70 firing a 300 grain .45 caliber bullet from a 24 inch barrel is only about 300fps faster than the high end shotgun sabots firing the same bullet from a rifled slug gun. As technology advances they will get faster.

Using that logic there is no reason to exclude all of the straight walled cartridges. The modern inline muzzle loaders have already surpassed the performance of those cartridges anyway.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Buckeye Dan, Can you put up a link to the proposal? Just poked around on Buckeye Firearms and couldn't find it. My failure to find it is probbly due to operator error, me being the operator.
Thanks


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Done!!!!! This would be awesome!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, makes sense to me.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntinbull said:


> Buckeye Dan, Can you put up a link to the proposal? Just poked around on Buckeye Firearms and couldn't find it. My failure to find it is probbly due to operator error, me being the operator.
> Thanks


Here is the original proposal:
http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/8018

It is negotiable in some part. We are willing to go back to the table with it and make adjustments.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks.
email sent to the ODNR.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Sent mine in. Would LOVE to get into the woods with one of my levers to hunt deer...........


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I would like to be able to hit the woods with a gun at shoots bullets that are handloadable and do not cost 3$ to 4$ apiece like the slug I shoot now.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been on this soap box for YEARS!!! Ever since I won a 44mag lever action Marlin coach gun at a ducks unlimited banquet. It would be a perfect rifle for one of my daughters that hunt the youth weekend. Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but according to regulations for small game hunting allowable hunting equipment includes rifles "any caliber"!! Come on! Technically, it sounds like I could go squirrel hunting with my .30-06!!! This really needs fixed. Thanks for posting the links, I will do it tonight. Please pass this topic on to everyone you can!



Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to see the 30-30 included also and also sent the email


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Done it.Have my support.Thats why I hunt Indiana.Love my Henry BB


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Ted can you tell us what specific setup you use? How far it shoots? How far it is considered effective in your opinion and why your dedication to that kind of rifle has sent you hunting next door?


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

100% Agree with!!! DONE..


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

If this would get green light, what would a few good options as I am looking to buy a few more guns here in the near future.....would like to make sure one of them would work for this. I already have some rifles I use for W VA-PA hunting, but they all have the "shouldered" cartridges and wouldn't work on this proposal 
Thanks


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

bad luck said:


> If this would get green light, what would a few good options as I am looking to buy a few more guns here in the near future.....would like to make sure one of them would work for this. I already have some rifles I use for W VA-PA hunting, but they all have the "shouldered" cartridges and wouldn't work on this proposal
> Thanks


Use this to make a determination: http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/publicfiles/Legal-Deer-Cartridges.pdf


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there any way to limit these rifles to 3 cartridges?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Carpn said:


> Is there any way to limit these rifles to 3 cartridges?


None that I am aware of. Usually don't need more than one shot...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Carpn said:


> Is there any way to limit these rifles to 3 cartridges?


Absolutely. For instance the lever action rifles can accept a plug just like a shotgun.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> None that I am aware of. Usually don't need more than one shot...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Any firearm can be limited in capacity. The trick is meeting the dismantle criteria. As an example the Circuit Judge. The plugs they make for those are inserted as part of the normal loading process. It could be resolved with 3 round cylinders or with plugs that require tools. Somebody will come up with something for that one I am sure.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

buckeye dan said:


> Ted can you tell us what specific setup you use? How far it shoots? How far it is considered effective in your opinion and why your dedication to that kind of rifle has sent you hunting next door?


I have a Henry .44 mag scoped with a Nikon Prostaff.It is dead on at 100yrds.I haven't shot it passed that.My dedication to the Henry is I'm a big fan of western style guns.And yes it is pretty to look at.I hunt in Indiana with my wifes uncle he has access to 300 arces to hunt.When they made it legal to hunt with pistol cartiage rifels thats when I bought my Henry that I always wanted.If it wasn't for that I wouldn't have bought one.It cost .80 cents a round to shoot.So it gets pretty expensive to just shoot at paper at the range.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Done!! I can't believe this hasn't already been done. I believe in certain counties you should be able to use any centerfire rifles but i guess we have to start with baby steps.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

NO, WHY? Shotguns can shoot 200yd's Muzzys 200yd's now rifles with pistol cart... Go to KY or PA


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

lil goose said:


> Done!! I can't believe this hasn't already been done. I believe in certain counties you should be able to use any centerfire rifles but i guess we have to start with baby steps.


This is why a lot of people would be opposed to it including me.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> This is why a lot of people would be opposed to it including me.


And thats exactly the intent of those pushing this, to inch our way closer to allowing centerfire rifles for deer hunting in Ohio. It has nothing to do with actually wanting to hunt with these very specific guns, not that it wouldnt be interesting. Their ultimate goal is simple, and they take it one small step at a time, just like antis trying to take our hunting and gun rights away. Their goal is less bothersome to me than their method of obtaining it.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

:excruciating:


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

wildman said:


> NO, WHY? Shotguns can shoot 200yd's Muzzys 200yd's now rifles with pistol cart... Go to KY or PA




If people really were concerned with clean kills, rifles would have been allowed long ago.....there's a reason law enforcement doesn't use shotgun slugs for 200 yard shots, they are just flat out not as consistent as a rifle, period.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, I have to argue that one.. The rifled barrels and sabot slugs are pretty darn acc. Yea, I get that rifles are acc. but don't knock the oh mighty rifled slug barrel. Or a quality muzzy...

My longest shot is 140yd's worked well for me... not to mention that it is a rare shot. Anything further just would be that fun out of the hunt.IMO

I just hate when People/ODNR try to fix things that are not broken..


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Wildman...I hunted Ohio for 15 years with my riffled slug gun, taking deer more years than not...likewise I spent the last 20 years hunting in PA with a riffle...again, taking more deer than not...their is just no comparison...a slug gun is just sloppy and a riffle can be pin point accurate...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree at certain yd's hell most yd's but let's not knock the slug gun to much. They very acc. The kind of hunting in Ohio I would think a rifled slug gun is more than acc. to hunt in Ohio's terrain. Not to mention the density's of homes in Ohio.

I agree that a rifle is more acc. but I have never had a problem using it. I am just not for rifles in Ohio. 

To each there own.

Your probaly a Steelers fan anyway's!! LOL WHO DEY!!!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes I am a Steelers Fan! Most shots I take on deer are less than 100 yards...and I don't shoot at running deer. I do like the fact that I can anchor them to the ground. 

There are many places in Ohio where a riffle shouldn't be legal (just like their not in certain places in PA). But where I've hunted in SE Ohio where the terrain is similar, there is no reason not to use a riffle. Just my opinion...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

wildman said:


> NO, WHY? Shotguns can shoot 200yd's Muzzys 200yd's now rifles with pistol cart... Go to KY or PA


If that is your opinion then why would it bother you to shoot a pistol cartridge in a rifle? Maybe you don't realize but your muzzleloader and shotguns are going quite a bit faster than the pistol cartridge in a rifle. The why part is easy to be able to get more people interested in the dying sport of hunting.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> Yes I am a Steelers Fan! Most shots I take on deer are less than 100 yards...and I don't shoot at running deer. I do like the fact that I can anchor them to the ground.
> 
> There are many places in Ohio where a riffle shouldn't be legal (just like their not in certain places in PA). But where I've hunted in SE Ohio where the terrain is similar, there is no reason not to use a riffle. Just my opinion...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree that there are some counties in Ohio that a rifle could be used (all in Zone C). But I would hate if the ODNR ever let it happen !!!

We have plenty of Yahoo's hunting here already. If rifles were allowed they would flock here like starlings !!! It could finish off the dwindling deer population for good.

As for pistol cartridge rifles I see no big deal in allowing them state wide. There is no length limit on barrels now (just 5" or more) so the argument is because of a shoulder stock ? I really don't understand that !!!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Bonemann said:


> I agree that there are some counties in Ohio that a rifle could be used (all in Zone C). But I would hate if the ODNR ever let it happen !!!
> 
> We have plenty of Yahoo's hunting here already. If rifles were allowed they would flock here like starlings !!! It could finish off the dwindling deer population for good.
> 
> As for pistol cartridge rifles I see no big deal in allowing them state wide. There is no length limit on barrels now (just 5" or more) so the argument is because of a shoulder stock ? I really don't understand that !!!


You know boneman you are right there i hunt brush creek in jefferson co. and i hear enough slugs flying around i am not sure i want everyone there to have high power capabilties. If they would open it to certain counties you are right zone c would be full hunters especially on public..


----------

